# has anyone smoked?



## tewinin (Apr 18, 2013)

Berry Bomb, Black Cream,Purple Wreck or Cotton Candy ? What did you think rate it over all please and thank you !


----------



## tewinin (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow im in shock already over a 100 veiws and no one has sampled any of these strains!? They all look so yummy but i was tryin to narrow it down to picking two ,to start in my garden. Oh the decision is so hard .ok so if you had the choice of two which two would you pick?


----------



## diet coke (Apr 19, 2013)

Berry bomb grows really fast with an xmas tree shape. dont know about the smoke . Mine is out doors in the woods and wont be finished for 5-6 months.


----------



## tewinin (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice i thought it would be a good yeilder! Ok this may seem like dumb question but 5-6 months?!


----------



## Constiello (Apr 19, 2013)

I've had Sour Cream, so I can only imagine how dank and marvelous the Black Cream is.


----------



## tewinin (Apr 19, 2013)

The black cream looks absolutly amazing but really they all do lol if i could splurge id just get them all .


----------



## mudminer (Apr 19, 2013)

tewinin said:


> Nice i thought it would be a good yeilder! Ok this may seem like dumb question but 5-6 months?!


theyre outside dude.


----------



## tewinin (Apr 19, 2013)

mudminer said:


> theyre outside dude.


Yes i understand it takes longer outdoors ive only hear of the typical outdoor grow going from june to begining of october..


----------



## tewinin (Apr 19, 2013)

At least for the flowering cycle...


----------



## manroger4 (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all. Because it is not good for our health. But it is a passion for many people.


----------



## yankeegreen (Apr 19, 2013)

manroger4 said:


> Hello all. Because it is not good for our health. But it is a passion for many people.



Uh...what?


----------



## ChiefAlot (Apr 19, 2013)

go with the cotton candy n blk cream


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Apr 19, 2013)

tewinin said:


> Berry Bomb, Black Cream,Purple Wreck or Cotton Candy ? What did you think rate it over all please and thank you !


i smoked and grew the cotton candy by delicious seeds, it threw nanners late flower, i recommend 9-11 week flower time. give it alot of root space and she explodes, very recommended. I grew mine indoors and outdoors, the indoor girl threw nanners around week 8 of flower(to late to really harm it) and i think it's because i had it in a 1 gallon pot and vegged it for 4-5 weeks, it needed more rootspace to be happy from what i can tell because outdoors it was in a 5 gallon pot and vegged 8-9 weeks and 0 nanners. it tasted... pretty damn good, like maple syrupy and cotton candy on exhale. I grew two girls outdoors, the bigger of the two made it, the smaller gal got ripped by someone(as i was guerrilla growing) the bigger girl did well, very little mold despite the thick buds and ridiculously wet flowering season i had.


Here Is my smoke report.


----------



## chewberto (Apr 20, 2013)

I grew pwreck! 3 different pheno types! The purple pheno tastes like berries! Other ones were kinda spicy and I didn't care for them!


----------



## tewinin (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like shes a little moody when things arent the way she likes them. Damn man that sucks that someone ganked ur crop what a dick.hopefully karma git him and it all molded on his ass lol.thanks for the input ,much appreciated.


----------



## tewinin (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you all for your voice,im 100% on black cream still not sure on the other yet.


----------



## Oceangrow (Apr 22, 2013)

Had purple wreck.. Was an interesting earthy purpish flavor but it wasn't very potent, day time smoke at best.

Pineapple x G13 was a killer though.. Make sure you have everything you need prepared, after exhale youre not going ANYWHERE... lol!


----------



## tewinin (Apr 23, 2013)

Oceangrow said:


> Had purple wreck.. Was an interesting earthy purpish flavor but it wasn't very potent, day time smoke at best.
> 
> Pineapple x G13 was a killer though.. Make sure you have everything you need prepared, after exhale youre not going ANYWHERE... lol!


Ill have to check that out..i hesitate to get another pineapple strain just cause i already have pineapple x moby dick .b definetly not soundin like the purp wreck is what i need .two people say no good is enough for me not to wanna find out lol


----------

